# Codes



## khatrisa (Aug 23, 2004)

People are always talking about these codes. How and where do I get these codes, and then how do you clear them?

Sorry, a bit of a novice here, just trying to learn.

Thanks in advance,
sk


----------



## eltiburon8u (Jan 11, 2005)

"Codes" are a way of telling you what is wrong with your car. There are a couple of ways of reading them depending on your car. 1) There is a reset screw on the side of your ecu, on the 1st gens it's on the driver side. Turn the key to on, the check engine light should be ON. Turn the screw all the way clock wise until it stops, wait 3 seconds and turn it back. The check engine light should then begin flashing. It will flash fast and slow. This is how you seperate the numbers. Exp. 3 fast flashes and 6 slow ones would mean code 36 or 0306 depending on your cars year. Theses cdes can be found in a Chiltons manual. To clear the codes once youv'e checked them repeat the aformentioned steps. Your check engine light should not be flashing. 2) You can spend a bunch of money but a direct plug in code reader. There are 2 plug in ports in the first gen. To clear the codes with this you just push a button. This is rather quick way of explaining this, if you want more indepyh instructions look in a chiltons manual. Hope this helps, PEACE


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

To retrieve the stored codes from your 95 you need to gain access to the ECU. The ECU is under the front of the console. The trim panel under the very front of the console on the driver's side. The ECU has a diagnostic mode which is activated by turning the ignition to the on position without the engine running and then turning the mode select fully clockwise for two seconds and then turn it back fully counterclockwise. Wait for the inspection lights, which are next to the mode selector on the ECU. All you have to do is read the long and short flashes (the first digit is the long flash(es) and the second set is the short flash(es). To get it out of diagnostic mode just turn off the ignition just make sure the selector is all the way counterclockwise.
Or you can go to a place like Auto Zone and they can hook it up to a code scan tool for free since your car is equipped with OBD II.

Troy


----------

